# electric



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

I was trying to sell my car, so I didn’t start it for over 3 months
I tried to last night and the optima Was completely dead, so I put in 
a brand new DURALAST GOLD and now my amp goes into protection
mode if I turn the volume up (past 15 or so on my 9887) 

No subs are installed just a set of 6.5 comps
Also dome light dims on bass notes

I had no issues before, even with a sub installed


----------

